# Amazonie, Amazone, Amazon - prononciation : "o" ouvert ou fermé ?



## Landazt

Est-ce qu'il y a une raison pourquoi le mot Amazonie est prononcé /a.ma.z*o*.ni/  au lieu de /a.ma.z*ɔ*.ni/

(j'ai recherché la prononciation sur wiktionnaire)


----------



## Mr Swann

Réponse de Français
des mots similaire
zone
zona ( maladie de peau)
amazonie
une amazone ( guèrrière grecque)

tous se prononcent de la même manière

je vais étudier ta suggestion ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Mr Swann said:


> tous se prononcent de la même manière


Dites plutôt que *vous* les prononcez de la même manière. Je ne les prononce pas de la même façon pour ma part :

_zone, zona_ → [o]
_Amazonie_ → [ɔ]
_l'Amazone_ (fleuve) → [o]
_une Amazone_ (guerrière) → [o] (mais [ɔ] ne me choquerait pas)


----------



## xmarabout

Personnellement, je suis de l'avis de Mr Swann... Irais-je jusqu'à dire qu'en Belgique tout est prononcé de la même manière ? Non, je ne vais engager que moi !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je remarque que je prononce [ɔni] tous les mots français qui se terminent en _-onie_, qu'ils soient propres ou communs : _Amazonie, Estonie, Lettonie, Laponie, Wallonie, Patagonie, francophonie, hégémonie, cérémonie, symphonie, parcimonie, agonie, monotonie_…


----------



## xmarabout

Donc c'est un peu différent de part chez nous:
[ɔni]: Patagonie, Estonie, Lettonie, Laponie, Wallonie
[oni]: Amazonie, agonie, francophonie

Mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu limite et qu'il n'y a pas de règle là-derrière, sans doute... Juste un accent qui traîne un peu plus sur certains mots.

Par contre, ça m'énerve quand ma fille revient avec _auto_ prononcé [otɔ] (au lieu de [oto]) mais il s'agit d'une prononciation fréquente en Wallonie.


----------



## friasc

J'ai un collègue français qui prononce le nom de l'entreprise dirigée par Jeff Bezos comme "amazône". Est-ce la prononciation la plus courante en France ?


----------



## Bezoard

Je le crois, en tout cas c'est aussi ma prononciation !


----------



## Nem'o

Oui, on prononce tous Amazône ([o]), en effet. 
Pour rebondir sur les débats précédents qui ont plus de dix ans maintenant, je prononce tous les mots cités en [o], jamais en  [ɔ]. J’imagine que ce sont des différences entre les pays francophones.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

L'éternel "problème" des "o" ouverts ou fermés... "une rose" - _r[o]se_ ou _r[ɔ]se_...?
[Et toutes les formes de "o". Prononce-t-on le prénom _Paul_ comme "Pôle" ou "Polle"...?]
[Et "prononce-t-on..." signifie-t-il "*doit-on* prononcer..." ou bien "est-ce qu'*en général* on prononce..." ?]

Et toujours la même réponse : ça dépend des gens, de l'endroit, de la météo...


----------



## friasc

En effet j'ai un ami originaire d'Avignon qui prononce "Amazonne", donc ça doit varier selon les régions.


----------



## Nem'o

Oui, c’est vrai que quand je disais « on prononce tous », j’ai remarqué après avoir envoyé le message que j’avais oublié les gens du sud qui prononçaient effectivement « Amazonne », mais sinon, hors PACA, Occitanie (et peut-être Nouvelle-Aquitaine ? Je ne saurais pas le dire), je pense que toutes les autres régions de France prononce « Amazône ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour ma part, je prononce le fleuve [amazon], mais l'entreprise [amazɔn] sous l'influence de la prononciation anglo-saxonne où la finale _-on_ sans _e_ final se prononce [ɔn].


----------



## Nanon

Pour l'entreprise, je ne prononce pas, je boycotte . En fait, pour ma part, je prononce comme Capello mais j'entends beaucoup confondre les deux.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Pour ma part, je prononce le fleuve [amazon], mais l'entreprise [amazɔn]


Dans les médias en France, j'ai toujours entendu la prononciation [amazon] pour l'entreprise (comme justement ce matin sur Franceinfo).


----------



## Maître Capello

Fermez-vous aussi le _o_ des autres noms propres étrangers en _-on_ tels que _Aston (Martin), Carlton, Canon, Nikon, Epson, Exxon, Johnson & Johnson_ ou encore _Hudson_ ? Pour moi, tous ces _o_ sont ouverts et je ne vois aucune raison de traiter _Amazon_ différemment.


----------



## Terio

L'analogie avec Amazone est probablement plus forte que cette logique.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> [...] _Aston (Martin), Carlton, Canon, Nikon, Epson, Exxon, Johnson & Johnson_ ou encore _Hudson_ ? Pour moi, tous ces _o_ sont ouverts [...]


Soit je les prononce à la française ("Canon" comme un canon français, quand mon interlocuteur n'est pas bilingue), soit à l'anglaise avec une finale _ -eun[e]_ et non _-ône _ou _ -onne_.
"Epsonne", "Üdsonne", "Exonne"...? Ni français ni anglais.
Cf _Worcessesterchayeure sauce_ ou _vols lau causte_, si courants à la radio...


----------



## Reynald

Maître Capello said:


> Fermez-vous aussi le _o_ des autres noms propres étrangers en _-on_ tels que _Aston (Martin), Carlton, Canon, Nikon, Epson, Exxon, Johnson & Johnson_ ou encore _Hudson_ ?


Ouverts pour moi aussi. SAUF _Amazon_ ! 
(Rimes : _Aston_, _Carlton_ / une tonne.
_Canon_ / une nonne.
_Nikon _/ une conne.
_Epson_, _Exxon_, _Johnson_ / on sonne).
Dans un contexte français, bien sûr.


Terio said:


> L'analogie avec Amazone est probablement plus forte que cette logique.


 Peut-être aussi le mot _zone, _relativement courant (zone bleue, fan zone, zone de travaux, etc.).


----------



## Nanon

Terio said:


> L'analogie avec Amazone est probablement plus forte que cette logique.


Je suis d'accord ; et je pense qu'il faudrait regarder les finales en _-zone _(et _-sone_ avec [z]).
Je prononce avec un o fermé _zone, ozone, evzone, (phényl)butazone._
Je prononce _cortisone_ avec un (deux) o ouvert(s) mais j'entends parfois le deuxième o fermé. Et vous ?
Par ailleurs, il y a parfois des phénomènes qui me dépassent comme le fait d'entendre prononcer _smartphone _avec un o fermé (parce que d'introduction plus récente, peut-être ?) alors que le o de _téléphone _est ouvert.


----------

